# 01/05/2008 Hog hunt in Baxley Ga



## hoghunter1 (Jan 5, 2008)

We had a great time today in Baxley Ga and three of us killed 4 hogs with some great cutters. Three of the hogs had over 2.5 inch cutters and the forth had 2 inch cutters. The dogs were baying good and it was an adrenaline filled day. I look forward to going back down there soon to hunt with russ and wade. www.smokehouseoutfitters.com check them out


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 5, 2008)

man those are nice. hope you had vests on the dogs!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 6, 2008)

man those are some nice cutters


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 6, 2008)

was this a pay hunt or private land?


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats on your groups hogs hoghunter1.

Hoyt man it's a pay hunt on private land in an enclosure.I work with Russ he is a great guy.

http://www.smokehouseoutfitters.com/


----------



## hoghunter1 (Jan 6, 2008)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Congrats on your groups hogs hoghunter1.
> 
> Hoyt man it's a pay hunt on private land in an enclosure.I work with Russ he is a great guy.
> 
> http://www.smokehouseoutfitters.com/



PLP is correct it is a pay hunt in an enclosure but dont let anybody tell you that its easy. This is a good hard hunt to be in an enclosure. We had a great time and I look forward to going back. Russ and Wade are top notch and they will make it very enjoyable. The 2 guys in the picture with me had never taken a hog and they are now hooked. If you are thinking of going on a pay hunt I think you would be a fool not to consider these guys. We got the hunts on video and hopefully when we get finished editing I will put a clip or 2 on here. It was very intense for the two guys that had never killed one and it was adrenaline filled for me as well.


----------



## pitbull (Jan 6, 2008)

NICE TUSK!!


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 6, 2008)

Hoghunter,

Is that Robert in the pic?


----------



## hoghunter1 (Jan 6, 2008)

It is Robert in the picture


----------



## Echo (Jan 6, 2008)

Big toothy rascals!!Congratulations!


----------



## pnome (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats!  Great lookin' hogs!


----------



## hawg dawg (Jan 6, 2008)

nice hogs !!!!! I have known wade for years he is a good man


----------



## hoghunter1 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks guys. Hawg dawg you are right he is a good man. He treated me and the boys right and I will do business with him in the future if possible. I hope to take my youngest daughter there soon to take her first hog.


----------



## AliBubba (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice hogs... congrads!


----------



## hoghunter1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks AliBubba


----------



## highrack97 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Too much fun*

It would be hard to find a better hunt to go on for a one day hunt with your buddies and have as much fun as we did. If your looking for a great hog hunt THIS IS IT


----------



## INITFORTHEKILL (Jan 11, 2008)

Hunting In A Pen Is Not Hunting At All. Its Like Shooting Fish In A  Barrel.


----------



## JWilson (Jan 11, 2008)

INITFORTHEKILL said:


> Hunting In A Pen Is Not Hunting At All. Its Like Shooting Fish In A  Barrel.



It is not always that easy. 10x10 is a pen. A couple hundred or thousand acres is not. You could look at it like this people fence in there livestock to care for them until time to harvest in reality what is the big difference the land own is taking care of the animals until time to harvest. This way it prevents trespassing and you can control what kind of animals you have on your property. But different stokes different fokes.


----------



## hoghunter1 (Jan 12, 2008)

INITFORTHEKILL said:


> Hunting In A Pen Is Not Hunting At All. Its Like Shooting Fish In A  Barrel.



To each his own!!!!!

Have you ever hunted hogs in an enclosure? Have you ever backed a big boar hog into a corner even on 1000 acres? If you have you must not be an adrenaline junkie like I am. This was not an easy hunt but it was a fun hunt and lots of good laughing and joking and the ocassional "Oh crap lets get out of here" and it was great. If this is not your cup of tea please keep your comments to yourself. If your name is any indication you would love to hunt in an enclosure since you are only in it for the kill. Atleast we are in it for more than just the kill, although the kill is a fun part we enjoyed the fellowship as much. Thanks for looking at my post by the way your comment was unsolicited and uncalled for.


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Jan 12, 2008)

Coming from a guy with the the name "In it for the kill" I wouldnt even give that comment a second thought HogHunter


----------



## hamhock (Jan 12, 2008)

*like your avatar hoghunter1*

enjoy your post& pictures been reading for a whileon the forms and finaly sign up .ps how long you been travling


----------



## JWilson (Jan 12, 2008)

hoghunter1 said:


> To each his own!!!!!
> 
> Have you ever hunted hogs in an enclosure? Have you ever backed a big boar hog into a corner even on 1000 acres? If you have you must not be an adrenaline junkie like I am. This was not an easy hunt but it was a fun hunt and lots of good laughing and joking and the ocassional "Oh crap lets get out of here" and it was great. If this is not your cup of tea please keep your comments to yourself. If your name is any indication you would love to hunt in an enclosure since you are only in it for the kill. Atleast we are in it for more than just the kill, although the kill is a fun part we enjoyed the fellowship as much. Thanks for looking at my post by the way your comment was unsolicited and uncalled for.


 
Thats whats I'm talking about.


----------



## hoghunter1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hawkeye82 said:


> Coming from a guy with the the name "In it for the kill" I wouldnt even give that comment a second thought HogHunter


Thank you sir. I just cant stand to hear guys talking about something they dont have a clue about.






hamhock said:


> enjoy your post& pictures been reading for a whileon the forms and finaly sign up .ps how long you been travling


Been traveling for about a year now. You a traveling man?





JWilson said:


> Thats whats I'm talking about.



Thank you sir and until he has had one of those big boys cornered up I dont want to hear about how nasty and cruel hunting in a fence is. Worse than that is to stumble on a nest with babies and mama is gunning for you. This aint my first rodeo this was just a trip with the boys in the pic. These guys had never been and we wanted to have fun so we did. I will be going back again on the 9th of Feb and I challenge INITFORTHEKILL to put up or shut up. Go with us on the 9th and you can watch or you can get in on the action but either way you will agree when you leave that it aint that easy.


Thanks to all who have looked at the photos and for all of the congratulations and we will post more pics on the 9th. This place is awesome!!


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jan 12, 2008)

is that a gun or a knife hunt? nice pigs thanks for the pix


----------



## hoghunter1 (Jan 12, 2008)

We did guns but on the 9th I am doing a knife hunt. I have done 2 other knife hunts before and I love it. I am also making myself a spear to use on some in the future.


----------



## JWilson (Jan 12, 2008)

That sounds like fun I have only taken four hogs but I have been a good bit and every time we go they were there the week before or the day before.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jan 12, 2008)

hoghunter1 said:


> We did guns but on the 9th I am doing a knife hunt. I have done 2 other knife hunts before and I love it. I am also making myself a spear to use on some in the future.



you are more brave than i am i prefer the 30-06 approach but sounds like yall have fun


----------



## hamhock (Jan 12, 2008)

yes i am a travelar been traveling for about 21years


----------



## hoghunter1 (Jan 13, 2008)

cool how old is your grandmother?


----------



## ketchthis (Feb 8, 2008)

thanks for letting a brother know heck i would have pitched in for that


----------



## ketchthis (Feb 8, 2008)

speaking of fence i hadd one of  these ings hase me over a fence. so hunting one would be payback on mypart.......


----------



## skoaleric (Feb 8, 2008)

Just exactly how far east have yall been? When you see my grandma say hi to her, she's 87.....dang she's been 87 for as long as I can remember..lol...but now I live in Barnesville.
Eric


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nothing is more of an adrenaline rush than catching and tieing a wild boar with dogs,and hear those teeth smacking while your holding him down if that doesnt get your heart racing your already dead.Looks like ya'll had fun and thats all that matters when your with friends.


----------

